# Michael the Vapor Reviews



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

So I created a Youtube Channel for reviews I will be doing of South African E-liquid ranges. I've been wanting to do this for a while, and finally built up the courage to create it and I just finished my first review. The link will be at the end of this post.

Like I said this will be my first attempt and would appreciate some feedback on how to improve on what I'm doing. I created this channel because I love South African E-liquid brands, I really do believe we are on par with the rest of the world and the creators deserve credit for the amount of time they put in to perfect their creations.

So have a look and thanks for watching. If you are interested in seeing more please subscribe as I will be doing a review every week.

Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Interesting review. One suggestion make the review a little shorter


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thanks @WARMACHINE, the new reviews will be much shorter as I wanted to just give a little background about myself. Thanks for the input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willan

Michael Hockey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I created a Youtube Channel for reviews I will be doing of South African E-liquid ranges. I've been wanting to do this for a while, and finally built up the courage to create it and I just finished my first review. The link will be at the end of this post.
> 
> Like I said this will be my first attempt and would appreciate some feedback on how to improve on what I'm doing. I created this channel because I love South African E-liquid brands, I really do believe we are on par with the rest of the world and the creators deserve credit for the amount of time they put in to perfect their creations.
> 
> So have a look and thanks for watching. If you are interested in seeing more please subscribe as I will be doing a review every week.
> 
> Thanks again!




Sub'd your channel, looks interesting and I look forward to more content from you!

We would love to get you sorted with some of our products, please send us a PM and we will get some shipped to you ASAP. Mahala ofcourse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thanks man! Appreciate it! @Willan Theunissen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

My second review has just gone live. I will be reviewing Scream from Hazeworks today! Thanks for watching, let me know what you think? @MarkDBN

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willan

@Michael Hockey "Uhm, Uhm, Uhm, Uhm", damn that made my day, giggled like a 5 year old girl.

You have some character! Really liked this video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Lol, I still kept doing it through the video. I think it was better this time though @Willan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh

Cool review bud, I tried Scream for the first time yesterday and have to say it is a real nice smooth vape. I do get the strawberry though, it's subtle, but it's definitely there on the exhale. I find on higher wattages the wafer cone taste is more pronounced. Anyway, in my opinion this juice is a winner as an ADV. How does it compare to NCV Strawb for you? Want to try that at some point as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was lucky enough to be on the panel of testers while this juice was being developed... @MarkDBN is really fussy about his juice and we nagged him to release the juice onto the market because we all wanted more... it was another 2 months after what we considered the final release that he was happy to put it into a Hazeworks bottle for retail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Greyz

@Michael Hockey great review of the Scream. Keep em coming!

I also enjoyed the scream very much, I found that in my eVic mini it tasted just like Diddle Daddle popcorn. Where as in my Tfv4 at 50W it had a very creamy taste with a hint of strawberries. Awesome juice and awesome review. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Effjh said:


> Cool review bud, I tried Scream for the first time yesterday and have to say it is a real nice smooth vape. I do get the strawberry though, it's subtle, but it's definitely there on the exhale. I find on higher wattages the wafer cone taste is more pronounced. Anyway, in my opinion this juice is a winner as an ADV. How does it compare to NCV Strawb for you? Want to try that at some point as well.



Thanks brother, I appreciate it! It shows you how peoples taste differs. I totally agree that this is an ADV, it's awesome! With Strawb I def get a much stronger Strawberry taste, but not overpowering! You should def try it, it's also an ADV for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Rob Fisher said:


> I was lucky enough to be on the panel of testers while this juice was being developed... @MarkDBN is really fussy about his juice and we nagged him to release the juice onto the market because we all wanted more... it was another 2 months after what we considered the final release that he was happy to put it into a Hazeworks bottle for retail!


That's awesome to hear, that's why this juice is so awesome! Time and effort for the win! I probably would not have been able to wait 2 months lol. Hope My review did it justice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Greyz said:


> @Michael Hockey great review of the Scream. Keep em coming!
> 
> I also enjoyed the scream very much, I found that in my eVic mini it tasted just like Diddle Daddle popcorn. Where as in my Tfv4 at 50W it had a very creamy taste with a hint of strawberries. Awesome juice and awesome review. Thanks!


Thanks man!! They will def keep coming, aslong as I don't run out of juice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

My review for Lemon Biscuits by Creamy Clouds just went live. Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi fam,

New Review is live. Today I'm taking a look at Berry Nade from Mike's Mega Mixes. Let me know what you think, and I hope you do enjoy it!


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi fam,

New Review is live. Today I'm taking a look at Raspberry Rush from Vape King. Let me know what you think, and I hope you do enjoy it!


----------



## Silver

Hi @Michael Hockey

Thanks for the reviews. So far, only watched two of them, the Hazeworks Scream and the VK Raspberry Rush.

Great efforts. The lighting and overall picture quality was a lot better on the later VK one. Also, you look cool without the cap imo. Lol.

What I like about your videos is that you come across as very genuine. It appears that you bought the juices yourself and they are your opinions. I liked your descriptions, expressions and analogies you used to describe the flavour. Eg relating the VK one to those round red lollipops. I also liked your comments about the bottles and the price etc.

Always tough to be critical and I think you did it well with the VK Raspberry Rush juice. Its sometimes difficult to be negative and respectful at the same time. Keep that up!

You asked what day of the week is better. For me it doesnt matter because I watch them when it suits me, typically days after its been posted. Its not a live broadcast so it doesnt really affect me when you post them.

All the best and thanks for sharing your insights and views.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thank you so much @Silver for the kind words! I really do appreciate it. I will toss the cap then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Well up on the reviews @Michael Hockey 
I've watched your first 2 reviews and will watch your others tonight. Keep em rolling brother.
I must say I've always wanted to do reviews on products but life gets too hectic for me, so thanks for taking up your time to review and inform us on these local juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Michael Hockey said:


> Hi fam,
> 
> New Review is live. Today I'm taking a look at Raspberry Rush from Vape King. Let me know what you think, and I hope you do enjoy it!




Thank you for the review @Michael Hockey , it is a very sweet flavour theres no denying that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Michael Hockey 
Watched all your reviews last night. 
You getting better on each review bud. Keep it up.
I went and got myself a bottle of strawb today cause of your review, can't wait to dig in.
Sweet brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Your welcome @Stroodlepuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thank you buddy, appreciate the feedback! I'm glad you got some Strawb haha it's awesome! @Clouds4Days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi fam,

New review is live! Today I'm looking at Debbie Does Donuts from Mr. Hardwicks' and I talk about the "real" vaping side effect. @method1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY

wa-wa-wee-wa very cool reviews man  Sheesh I want to try most of these jooses you reviewed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thank you dude! @NewOobY you should go and get them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

@NewOobY
Strawb and DDD are amazing.
Your reviews @Michael Hockey have been spot on.
I'm hoping by next week to grab myself a bottle of scream and creamy clouds.
I love desert flavours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY

Michael Hockey said:


> Thank you dude! @NewOobY you should go and get them!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dude, CUD budget is gone sadly. Will have to wait for month end, but the itch is definitely boiling within me.



Clouds4Days said:


> @NewOobY
> Strawb and DDD are amazing.
> Your reviews @Michael Hockey have been spot on.
> I'm hoping by next week to grab myself a bottle of scream and creamy clouds.
> I love desert flavours.



I've tried StrawB that stuff is amazballs, I had a taste of DDD - was nice but StrawB was best man. I will try it again though , to judge a joose from one toke is not fair so I will have to get a bottle of DDD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thanks brother @Clouds4Days. Glad to hear my taste buds are working . Let me know what you think of Scream and Creamy Clouds! I am a huge fan of desert flavours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

NewOobY said:


> Dude, CUD budget is gone sadly. Will have to wait for month end, but the itch is definitely boiling within me.
> 
> Hahaha I know the feeling dude!
> 
> I've tried StrawB that stuff is amazballs, I had a taste of DDD - was nice but StrawB was best man. I will try it again though , to judge a joose from one toke is not fair so I will have to get a bottle of DDD.



For me DDD was a bit sweet in the beginning, but it just got better and better the more I had it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Michael Hockey said:


> Hi fam,
> 
> New review is live! Today I'm looking at Debbie Does Donuts from Mr. Hardwicks' and I talk about the "real" vaping side effect. @method1




Lekker video on DDD @Michael Hockey 
without the cap I see 
Cool dude!


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Haha, no cap @Silver...and thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Great vids @Michael Hockey,I think its great you are only going to review local juices.Personally I'm over the stage of wanting to try the next 'big thing' from overseas as they more often than not disappoint not to mention bashing the wallet!At one stage I thought I'd be left vaping menthol forever but now theres some brilliant local juices.Look forward to future reviews.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel

Love your work, man. Want to try a similar thing myself but have some equipment to cop first. I'm actually not buying a mod in March so I can get a microphone - which is a sad but necessary reality. Maybe when I'm up, running, and a little more established, we can do a collabo one of these days? Anyway, keep it up. Great to see the community growing in such awesome ways.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Genosmate said:


> Great vids @Michael Hockey,I think its great you are only going to review local juices.Personally I'm over the stage of wanting to try the next 'big thing' from overseas as they more often than not disappoint not to mention bashing the wallet!At one stage I thought I'd be left vaping menthol forever but now theres some brilliant local juices.Look forward to future reviews.



That's very true, the only International juices that I really enjoyed was Cuttwood Unicorn Milk and Boss Reserve. 

For the most part the guys in our country are really good. And I love most of the flavours. That is the point of my channel. I want guys to support the SA juice makers! 

Thank you for the kind words!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Go for it @Kamiel! And thanks brother, let me know when you up and dunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY

dude I finally tasted Hazeworks Scream and that stuff is like the juice you would drink from a fountain in heaven man. Thanks for the review's you literally got me to try that juce, and I am very pleasantly in bliss at the moment - only problem is I'm chain vaping the stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

You must try strawb too @NewOobY that stuff is awesome too. I wanna try scream so bad. Hopefully I can grab a bottle this weekend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys, new review is live and today I will be looking Breakfast Express from Plume Station. Hope you enjoy the review!

PS: Sorry @Silver I had to have my cap on today

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

Clouds4Days said:


> You must try strawb too @NewOobY that stuff is awesome too. I wanna try scream so bad. Hopefully I can grab a bottle this weekend.


Hey dude, yeah I tried StrawB earlier this month - was also very good. It's hard to choose between the two, because they actually very different from each other. Get Scream and you will see what I mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

So I decided to create a facebook page. If would like to go check it out...here is the link! https://www.facebook.com/Michael-the-Vaper-531740770341199/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

NewOobY said:


> dude I finally tasted Hazeworks Scream and that stuff is like the juice you would drink from a fountain in heaven man. Thanks for the review's you literally got me to try that juce, and I am very pleasantly in bliss at the moment - only problem is I'm chain vaping the stuff.


That's awesome brother! So happy the review helped you make the decision to try it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

@NewOobY maybe its because I am afrikaans but what does the abbreviation CUD mean? I just have to ask cause saw u mentioned it a while ago and it got me wondering since my brain's not up to it 

I know the term "cud" refers to something not so sanitary in the livestock/animal world lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

Schnappie said:


> @NewOobY maybe its because I am afrikaans but what does the abbreviation CUD mean? I just have to ask cause saw u mentioned it a while ago and it got me wondering since my brain's not up to it
> 
> I know the term "cud" refers to something not so sanitary in the livestock/animal world lol


hahahaha, no problem dude - read the link in my signature, okay here it is: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cud-club-rules.t19713/ don't worry it has nothing to do with livestock . To be honest I wouldn't know how to translate it to afrikaans - maybe you can help with that once you read that thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

NewOobY said:


> hahahaha, no problem dude - read the link in my signature, okay here it is: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cud-club-rules.t19713/ don't worry it has nothing to do with livestock . To be honest I wouldn't know how to translate it to afrikaans - maybe you can help with that once you read that thread


Haha thanks for clearing that one up dude I will have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Schnappie said:


> Haha thanks for clearing that one up dude I will have a look


Take a look it will take you 1 minute, and besides I think you are already a CUD Club member

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

NewOobY said:


> Take a look it will take you 1 minute, and besides I think you are already a CUD Club member


Hahaha indeed I am! Does this term stem from the PC gamer community?


----------



## NewOobY

Schnappie said:


> Hahaha indeed I am! Does this term stem from the PC gamer community?



Umm it comes from the PC component sale community... but applies to all money spent on stuff not just PC stuff. CUD = Compulsive upgrade disorder - many people here suffer from this disorder, I constantly need to buy new stuff etc. @Rob Fisher suffers from a massive case of CUD - not sure if you have seen his collection of vape stuff. 

Most of us on this forum suffer from it - it's an epidemic, hence the awareness I am trying to raise regarding this disorder

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie

Indeed it is an epidemic over here lol, I caught the disorder as well and the budget is the only thing keeping me from full on infection

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

So here is my review for the new Pear & Caramel from @Creamy Clouds. Hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Just incase you guys have not seen it, and I posted this at 1am this morning. I'm just giving this a morning bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer

@Michael Hockey Great reviews. Subscribed to your channel.

May I ask, would it please be possible for you to state your builds in your videos (i.e wire used, ID, wraps, cotton and resistance). I really want to get the same experience as you from the juices and although I know taste is subjective, I would first like to get my build exactly like yours in the review before concluding that my taste buds is all messed up.


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Lol, okay I will try and mention it in my next review...thanks for the feedback @Kaizer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds

Thanks for the review Michael! Glad you enjoyed the juice and thanks for your fair and unbiased reviews. Keep it up, its a great service to the vaping community!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

That cricket looked like it was hurting you


----------



## WARMACHINE

Need to try this, Creamy Clouds seem to understand less is more...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

You welcome guys, keep it up!! @Creamy Clouds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Lol no @WARMACHINE I just got some juice in my mouth! You should def try it buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

Review of Snatch Ejuice Co - Dairy Queen is live. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TommyL

Michael Hockey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Review of Snatch Ejuice Co - Dairy Queen is live. Enjoy!


 
Thank you so much for the awesome review man!


----------



## MarkDBN

Michael Hockey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My second review has just gone live. I will be reviewing Scream from Hazeworks today! Thanks for watching, let me know what you think? @MarkDBN




Honored to be featured. A belated thanks for the review  Keep them coming.


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Your welcome buddy!! @TommyL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

MarkDBN said:


> Honored to be featured. A belated thanks for the review  Keep them coming.


Your welcome brother. I look forward to trying your whole line!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

Review of Blueberry Pavlova from Blends of distinction is live! Check it out!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Thanks Mike for a very honest review really appreciate it


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Your welcome Doug!! @Blends Of Distinction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

So I will be doing three reviews this week. I'm making up for last week! I will be doing White from The Steam Masters, Burst from Northern Craft Vapes, and Biscuit Dreams from Mike's Mega Mixes. Which one are you most excited about?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Michael Hockey said:


> So I will be doing three reviews this week. I'm making up for last week! I will be doing White from The Steam Masters, Burst from Northern Craft Vapes, and Biscuit Dreams from Mike's Mega Mixes. Which one are you most excited about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In order of interest: 
White
Biscuit Dreams
Burst

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

I have never experienced any, so make the videos all at the same time....one shot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hey fam, so the review of White from The Steam Masters is live! I love this stuff! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Greyz said:


> In order of interest:
> White
> Biscuit Dreams
> Burst



Hi @Greyz, I will be doing it in that order for sure!  hope you enjoy them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Michael Hockey said:


> Hi @Greyz, I will be doing it in that order for sure!  hope you enjoy them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoyed your review on White and I will definitely get some next time I pop in at Sir Vape. 
Looking forward to your review of Biscuit Dreams next!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys, review of Mike's Mega Mixes - Biscuit Dreams is live. Buttery goodness!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Happy weekend guys,

Review number 3 for the week is live! Check it out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Cool video @Michael Hockey
Agree with your intro - taste is very subjective

I liked that part where the vapour was being blown onto the NCV bottle !
Nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thanks @Silver glad you enjoyed it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Just an update for this week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

Get well soon man


----------



## OhmzRaw

Michael Hockey said:


> Just an update for this week!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Get well soon @MichaelHockey

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE

Told you that cricket would hurt you - LOL

Get well soon m8


----------



## Larry

Get well soon bud. I'm in the same boat at the moment... being sick is such BS!!!


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thank you @Schnappie and @OhmzRaw getting there lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Lol @WARMACHINE they cricket gives me nothing but love!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thanks buddy, still not better yet but getting there haha you better yet? @Larry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

Get well soon man! Getting flu sux!


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thanks @Paulie appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapordude

Get better man, felt weird not seeing any videos this week!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larry

Finally recovered thanks @Michael Hockey without any meds lol feel like a human being again. Klap those vitamin C's


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thanks buddy, I'm feeling allot better! @Vapordude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Awesome bro, glad you are better! Think you will be happy with these weeks review list! @Larry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys, so I'm feeling allot better and here is this weeks lineup!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Looking forward to the grape one @Michael Hockey 

Whats the middle one? I cant see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Michael Hockey said:


> Hi guys, so I'm feeling allot better and here is this weeks lineup!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have half a bottle of the Urban Grape and really love it. Looking forward to your take on it. It's quite sweet so it's not everyone's cup of tea.
Rate your videos and honest feedback - I base a lot of my juice purchases on your opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

@Michael Hockey Thank you for the awesome review! Awesome seeing my juice on the tube!


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Silver said:


> Looking forward to the grape one @Michael Hockey
> 
> Whats the middle one? I cant see


Hi ho @Silver! Its Lemon Biscuits from Plume Station!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

For the benefit of the non-subscribers, here's @Michael Hockey 's review of *Larry's Vape Juice - Alpha Charlie* :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Slacking off there @Michael Hockey ... 
Saved by @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Kuhlkatz said:


> For the benefit of the non-subscribers, here's @Michael Hockey 's review of *Larry's Vape Juice - Alpha Charlie* :



Thank buddy!! I was waiting for late afternoon to post the review. But I really appreciate it


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Silver said:


> Slacking off there @Michael Hockey ...
> Saved by @Kuhlkatz


Haha it does seem that way @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi fam,

So my first review for the week is live! I will be looking at Alpha Charlie from Larry's Vape Juice. Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

Review of Lemon Biscuit from Plume Station is live!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapordude

Nice honest review...


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi fam,

Last review of the week is live. Go check it out and have yourself a grapy weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Good review on Urban Grape bud! I absolutely love this juice, it's not exactly an ADV for me as I found after 2 or 3 tanks I need a change.
I get the grape chappies taste on inhale and also get the Fanta grape on exhale. 
Clouds bro, clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

How sweet is it ?


----------



## Greyz

I wouldn't describe it as sweet as those grape bubblegum that ooze when you chew them but more like a grape chappie after its been chewed for a minute. In the Velo it's more bubblegum grape than fanta, if you get what I mean.
PS: YMMV

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi @WARMACHINE,

Sorry for the late reply, been having problems with my internet. I see that @Greyz gave you some feedback aswell. But for me this is easily an ADV (Forgot to mention in the video). It really isn't to sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Thanks for all the reviews
@Michael Hockey 

I am always sceptical about opinions etc but Ive come to really appreciate ur point of view and honest opinions and it helps a lot with my purchases. Keep it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review on the Grape one @Michael Hockey 

I liked the intro with the clouds on the bottle and the song in the background 

Sounds like a great juice.


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thank you so much for the kind words @Schnappie it means allot to me that the reviews are helping you guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thanks again @Silver I try to make it as awesome as possible lol and yes it is a great juice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterling Vape

Your video made me want to purchase this juice, got my bottle yesterday but i too do not taste the grape bubblegum. I taste a more flowery note,the grape is very subtle. Clouds are great though and its quite a smooth vape but I am a bit dissapointed in the flavor department from what I expected.


----------



## Silver

Sterling Vape said:


> Your video made me want to purchase this juice, got my bottle yesterday but i too do not taste the grape bubblegum. I taste a more flowery note,the grape is very subtle. Clouds are great though and its quite a smooth vape but I am a bit dissapointed in the flavor department from what I expected.



Thanks for sharing your view @Sterling Vape 

I too am interested in trying this one because there aren't many grape juices around...

I liked the VapeKing Grape Soda juice a while back - tasted a lot like Fanta Grape to me (reviewed it nearly two years ago. Gosh how time flies)

- so when Michael said it tasted like Fanta Grape in his review video, my ears perked up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,
Review of Banana Cream from Vape Chefs is live...go check it out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Morning Family!

I forgot to post this the other day. Here is my review of Pearing Melon Dew from The E-Liquid Project. HOpe you enjoy!


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

Here is this weeks review. Today we are looking at Krypton from Noble E-juice. Hope you guys enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys, review of Retro Vape Co. - Yogi Pina is live! Thanks for watching!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Review of Trinity from @Vapington will be live either tonight or tomorrow. PS: I'm calling it awesome sauce! Haha







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi fam,

So my review of Trinity is live!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Just bumping as I posted the review at 1 this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys, 

Here is my review of Strawtard by The Vape Brewer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

sorry for not posting in a while. But I am back in full force. Let me know what you think of the new setup!

Review is live! Today we are looking at PB3 from Vapour Chemistry. Enjoy guys!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hey @Michael the Vapor nice quick review and to the point as always.
My input/2c i prefer your reviews without the green screen.

Think without the screen looks more natural and chilled and you can vape while you describe the flavours you get.
Vape on brother and keep em coming.


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey @Michael the Vapor nice quick review and to the point as always.
> My input/2c i prefer your reviews without the green screen.
> 
> Think without the screen looks more natural and chilled and you can vape while you describe the flavours you get.
> Vape on brother and keep em coming.



Thanks for the feedback @Clouds4Days. I prefer them without it aswell. But unfortunately I don't have a nice background at the moment. So until I get the funds together the green screen is the best way to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imperator

Michael the Vapor said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Clouds4Days. I prefer them without it aswell. But unfortunately I don't have a nice background at the moment. So until I get the funds together the green screen is the best way to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think if you sat a little bit further back it would look more natural. Looks good to me though, provided you keep getting HD images for the background that is! Haha


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Imperator said:


> I think if you sat a little bit further back it would look more natural. Looks good to me though, provided you keep getting HD images for the background that is! Haha



Thanks bro. Will try sitting back a little more. Yes, I am getting most of the images in HD. So we should be good  haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi Guys,

Today we are looking at Nuts & Bolts from Fog Machine. Enjoy!!


----------



## Sterling Vape

Yeah, the videos are better without the green screen.

Remember, dont limit yourself to your home to do reviews. A trip to the park can do wonders too!


----------



## Fogmachine

Michael the Vapor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today we are looking at Nuts & Bolts from Fog Machine. Enjoy!!




@Michael the Vapor we had an issue with the bottles leaking, but this has been fixed. The bottles no longer leak. Sorry for that inconvenience.


----------



## VapeLuvr83

Michael the Vapor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today we are looking at Nuts & Bolts from Fog Machine. Enjoy!!




Dude, I completely agree...its definitely not for you...I have no Idea what you have been smoking...Ive been tasting a whole lot of flavours and LOVE the nuts and bolts. It tastes like peanut butter which is awesome. I also purchased 4 bottles from them and so far have not had a single leak. The price is reasonably priced in comparison to NCV, Hazeworks, Wiener Vape and other premium vape flavours available. The palette has a sweet yet subtle aftertaste with a creamy nut flavor and provides a contrast to the sweetness of the cheese cake which is not really prominent. In comparison with Twisp's Nut Brittle this is a less tart alternative which is any peanut butter lovers dream. Their ingredients as far as i am aware is imported from the US and as such is worth every cent spent...They even gave me an option to make custom PG VG combinations should I not be entirely happy which I think is great service. 
Pros: Not too Sweet, nutty aftertaste, good presentation, Child Protective cap, Clear indications of ingredients and nicotine levels
Cons: Sticky label due to glossy finish and not available in all retail outlets....but these I think they can look at again

Overall I actually give them a 8/10.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Fogmachine said:


> @Michael the Vapor we had an issue with the bottles leaking, but this has been fixed. The bottles no longer leak. Sorry for that inconvenience.



Not a problem. I'm glad it's sorted. Thank you for sending the juices for review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stefan

VapeLuvr83 said:


> Dude, I completely agree...its definitely not for you...I have no Idea what you have been smoking...Ive been tasting a whole lot of flavours and LOVE the nuts and bolts. It tastes like peanut butter which is awesome. I also purchased 4 bottles from them and so far have not had a single leak. The price is reasonably priced in comparison to NCV, Hazeworks, Wiener Vape and other premium vape flavours available. The palette has a sweet yet subtle aftertaste with a creamy nut flavor and provides a contrast to the sweetness of the cheese cake which is not really prominent. In comparison with Twisp's Nut Brittle this is a less tart alternative which is any peanut butter lovers dream. Their ingredients as far as i am aware is imported from the US and as such is worth every cent spent...They even gave me an option to make custom PG VG combinations should I not be entirely happy which I think is great service.
> Pros: Not too Sweet, nutty aftertaste, good presentation, Child Protective cap, Clear indications of ingredients and nicotine levels
> Cons: Sticky label due to glossy finish and not available in all retail outlets....but these I think they can look at again
> 
> Overall I actually give them a 8/10.


well said!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

VapeLuvr83 said:


> Dude, I completely agree...its definitely not for you...I have no Idea what you have been smoking...Ive been tasting a whole lot of flavours and LOVE the nuts and bolts. It tastes like peanut butter which is awesome. I also purchased 4 bottles from them and so far have not had a single leak. The price is reasonably priced in comparison to NCV, Hazeworks, Wiener Vape and other premium vape flavours available. The palette has a sweet yet subtle aftertaste with a creamy nut flavor and provides a contrast to the sweetness of the cheese cake which is not really prominent. In comparison with Twisp's Nut Brittle this is a less tart alternative which is any peanut butter lovers dream. Their ingredients as far as i am aware is imported from the US and as such is worth every cent spent...They even gave me an option to make custom PG VG combinations should I not be entirely happy which I think is great service.
> Pros: Not too Sweet, nutty aftertaste, good presentation, Child Protective cap, Clear indications of ingredients and nicotine levels
> Cons: Sticky label due to glossy finish and not available in all retail outlets....but these I think they can look at again
> 
> Overall I actually give them a 8/10.



I appreciate the feedback provided. I will keep all the comments in mind when i do future reviews. Keep in mind I do reviews based on my personal experience. Thank you once again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

VapeLuvr83 said:


> Dude, I completely agree...its definitely not for you...I have no Idea what you have been smoking...Ive been tasting a whole lot of flavours and LOVE the nuts and bolts. It tastes like peanut butter which is awesome. I also purchased 4 bottles from them and so far have not had a single leak. The price is reasonably priced in comparison to NCV, Hazeworks, Wiener Vape and other premium vape flavours available. The palette has a sweet yet subtle aftertaste with a creamy nut flavor and provides a contrast to the sweetness of the cheese cake which is not really prominent. In comparison with Twisp's Nut Brittle this is a less tart alternative which is any peanut butter lovers dream. Their ingredients as far as i am aware is imported from the US and as such is worth every cent spent...They even gave me an option to make custom PG VG combinations should I not be entirely happy which I think is great service.
> Pros: Not too Sweet, nutty aftertaste, good presentation, Child Protective cap, Clear indications of ingredients and nicotine levels
> Cons: Sticky label due to glossy finish and not available in all retail outlets....but these I think they can look at again
> 
> Overall I actually give them a 8/10.



While I liked all your reviews on your thread I'm tempted to Dislike this comment. Solely because of the way in which you posted here.
If you find your review differs from his, that's fine but there's no need to post your own mini review in Michaels thread.
Everyone's palette is different and there's no need to come and defend a juice you've reviewed just because Michael's opinion didn't match yours. I find that a tad rude. This is his review thread, have a little respect for the man.

There's a difference between constructive criticism and what you did there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Disagree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Greyz said:


> While I liked all your reviews on your thread I'm tempted to Dislike this comment. Solely because of the way in which you posted here.
> If you find your review differs from his, that's fine but there's no need to post your own mini review in Michaels thread.
> Everyone's palette is different and there's no need to come and defend a juice you've reviewed just because Michael's opinion didn't match yours. I find that a tad rude. This is his review thread, have a little respect for the man.



Agree with you @Greyz .
Its like someone walking in your house and taking a crap on your sofa.
Do that in your own house if thats where you enjoy doing it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree with you @Greyz .
> Its like someone walking in your house and taking a crap on your sofa.
> Do that in your own house if thats where you enjoy doing it.



Fully agree with you Clouds, it's all about being respectful. Michael takes the time to do these videos for all of us and doesn't ask anything in return. 
Anyone that knows me can vouch for me when I say I'm more of encourage-r than a nay sayer. 
I hate to be one that dislikes peoples comments because we all different and have different opinions. Hence why I prefer to play the post and not cower behind the dislike icon. Hopefully @VapeLuvr83 can see where he went wrong and take it constructively.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Greyz said:


> Fully agree with you Clouds, it's all about being respectful. Michael takes the time to do these videos for all of us and doesn't ask anything in return.
> Anyone that knows me can vouch for me when I say I'm more of encourage-r than a nay sayer.
> I hate to be one that dislikes peoples comments because we all different and have different opinions. Hence why I prefer to play the post and not cower behind the dislike icon. Hopefully @VapeLuvr83 can see where he went wrong and take it constructively.



Agreed, Mike puts great effort into his vids and opinions are opinions.

@VapeLuvr83 seems new, and I am sure has been pointed in the right direction

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Wow get a look at this guy! @VapeLuvr83 care to come out from behind the Disagree button and explain why you disagreed with my post?
And please note I didn't click the button on your post, I chose to talk it out and not duck behind the button....

There ya go, you earned my first Disagree. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeLuvr83

@Greyz. I did not post my comment in malice or with the intent to discredit @Michael the Vapor and if it was perceived as thus I apologize. I was under the impression that on a forum you give your honest opinion and I did just that. I disagreed with his review and provided my complete reason why which he told me is his personal review which I graciously accepted. I didn't harp on it which makes me think that there is a personal reason. Further I didn't feel his review did justice to the vendor which is definitely affected by any review on this site no matter how big or small. I could have been a lot harsher than I was, but I didn't feel the need to as I gave an unbiased response. So like @KimVapeDashian said, I learned my lesson not to give my opinion on other reviews and I moved on. Im not hiding behind a button, I just didn't feel the need for all the drama.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Greyz

VapeLuvr83 said:


> @Greyz. I did not post my comment in malice or with the intent to discredit @Michael the Vapor and if it was perceived as thus I apologize. I was under the impression that on a forum you give your honest opinion and I did just that. I disagreed with his review and provided my complete reason why which he told me is his personal review which I graciously accepted. *I didn't harp on it which makes me think that there is a personal reason.* * Further I didn't feel his review did justice to the vendor which is definitely affected by any review on this site no matter how big or small.* I could have been a lot harsher than I was, but I didn't feel the need to as I gave an unbiased response. So like @KimVapeDashian said, I learned my lesson not to give my opinion on other reviews and I moved on. Im not hiding behind a button, I just didn't feel the need for all the drama.



I didn't say your post had malice or ill intent, I just said it was rude to give your own review in Michaels thread. I didn't see Michael link his YT video in your review thread. 
Please see the part I bolded, do you have a personal vendetta to defend the vendor? Because I have no vendetta against Fog Machine and I'm very sure Michael doesn't either. It's called an honest review, not sucking up.


----------



## Greyz

4 minutes after @VapeLuvr83 wedged his review here, this was posted in his review thread (looks very familiar):



VapeLuvr83 said:


> Today, Im tasting nuts and bolts from Fog Machine based in Pretoria. It tastes like peanut butter which is awesome. I also purchased 4 bottles from them and so far have not had a single leak. The price is reasonably priced in comparison to NCV, Hazeworks, Wiener Vape and other premium vape flavours available. The palette has a sweet yet subtle aftertaste with a creamy nut flavor and provides a contrast to the sweetness of the cheese cake which is not really prominent. In comparison with Twisp's Nut Brittle this is a less tart alternative which is any peanut butter lovers dream. Their ingredients as far as i am aware is imported from the US and as such is worth every cent spent...They even gave me an option to make custom PG VG combinations should I not be entirely happy which I think is great service.
> Pros: Not too Sweet, nutty aftertaste, good presentation, Child Protective cap, Clear indications of ingredients and nicotine levels
> Cons: Sticky label due to glossy finish and not available in all retail outlets....but these I think they can look at again
> 
> Overall I actually give them a 8/10.



You took the time to do a review in someone else's thread and then 4 minutes later copy/paste/edit the same post into your review thread. Man that's rich of you! Are you a paid reviewer?

Feeling tempted to link back to Michael's review so people can get a balanced opinion.


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Okay guys,

I don't want people to argue over my reviews. I really do appreciate all the support and feedback that I get from everyone. I have said many times in my reviews that this is just my personal opinion and when vendors approach me and ask me to do a review of their product I do always state that I will be honest in my review. I never enjoy doing a review of a juice that I personally don't like because it may offend people. But a good reviewer will always be honest.

Also, I love this community and all the people in it. I would never intentionally hurt a vendor. So far for the most part I have had great feedback and people telling me that my reviews have helped them. I never once said a juice is horrible. I always say that it's just not for me, but another person might love it. My reviews are just there to get people to support the local industry and the last thing I want is to hurt it.

We need to remember to stick together, even if opinions vary.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeLuvr83

Greyz said:


> I didn't say your post had malice or ill intent, I just said it was rude to give your own review in Michaels thread. I didn't see Michael link his YT video in your review thread.
> Please see the part I bolded, do you have a personal vendetta to defend the vendor? Because I have no vendetta against Fog Machine and I'm very sure Michael doesn't either. It's called an honest review, not sucking up.





Greyz said:


> 4 minutes after @VapeLuvr83 wedged his review here, this was posted in his review thread (looks very familiar):
> 
> 
> 
> You took the time to do a review in someone else's thread and then 4 minutes later copy/paste/edit the same post into your review thread. Man that's rich of you! Are you a paid reviewer?
> 
> Feeling tempted to link back to Michael's review so people can get a balanced opinion.


Do whatever you like @Greyz im not a paid reviewer its my own decision to do this for myself not for you or anyone else. If you want to be petty then go ahead....I apologised but that clearly isnt enough. So go ahead and throw your toys, tell me how crap I am, bla bla bla. If this is the way new people on this forum is treated for giving their opinion maby you need to change this to a blog so everyone can hear you spew your horrible comments


----------



## Silver

Hi guys
Please play the ball not the man. 

Please remember forum rules - don't get personal.
(Some posts above may be deleted.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> Please play the ball not the man.
> 
> Please remember forum rules - don't get personal.
> (Some posts above may be deleted.)


@Silver please let me know which posts your unhappy with and I will delete them. Looking back my posts 141 and 142 do seem rude. I'm not here to bicker with anyone. Plus I'm not proud of how I handled this. I did play the post initially but got side tracked after the disagree. What started out as constructive took a turn for the worse.
I apologise to anyone I offended with anything I said. My apologies to Michael for hi-jacking his thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

For the record I did not call @VapeLuvr83 crap or any names at all, I don't know where he/she gets that from? I reread my posts to be sure and nowhere in any post did I resort to name calling. That's not my style....
I did say he/she was a tad rude and called for a little respect, that's all. 

And that's the last of it from me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Michael the Vapor you see what you done 
Only joking. I think folk are just passionate about vaping and certain products etc.
Same way with football one guy likes Manchester united  (shame) and other guy likes the real champions Chelsea. 

O dam you think i started something else now hahahaha.
Keep the reviews coming brother.
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeLuvr83

Greyz said:


> For the record I did not call @VapeLuvr83 crap or any names at all, I don't know where he/she gets that from? I reread my posts to be sure and nowhere in any post did I resort to name calling. That's not my style....
> I did say he/she was a tad rude and called for a little respect, that's all.
> 
> And that's the last of it from me.


@Silver : Would you please be so kind as to delete my comments, thread and all account information as I dont want to be on a forum where I am going to be reprimanded for just voicing my opinion. Ill rather go and comment on youtube (which btw @Greyz is more public) and my own blog as clearly @Greyz has gone on this personal vendetta to make me look like an absolute monster. Kind Regards. VapeLuvr83

@Michael the Vapor: Sorry if i offended you with my opinion, I was just opening a debate and didnt mean for it to get personal. Thank you for your other reviews, they were all great

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Greyz

VapeLuvr83 said:


> @Silver : Would you please be so kind as to delete my comments, thread and all account information as I dont want to be on a forum where I am going to be reprimanded for just voicing my opinion. Ill rather go and comment on youtube (which btw @Greyz is more public) and my own blog as clearly @Greyz has gone on this personal vendetta to make me look like an absolute monster. Kind Regards. VapeLuvr83
> 
> @Michael the Vapor: Sorry if i offended you with my opinion, I was just opening a debate and didnt mean for it to get personal. Thank you for your other reviews, they were all great



I'm sorry you feel this way, but your taking this way beyond where it needs to go. I have in no way made you out to be anything, nevermind a monster.
Show me where I said these mean things and I'll delete and retract them. Your putting words in my mouth I didn't say... I have owned up and admitted to posts 141 and 142 being of poor taste. I will delete them if @Silver wishes so.
I'm really trying not to take your attacks personally, you weren't starting a debate you gave a review, with ratings at the end too. But enough now.
I apologised to all offended already, that includes you. But in case you missed it, I'm sorry for offending and upsetting you @VapeLuvr83.

I'm sure when you have calmed down you will reread my initial post and hopefully you will see my true intention and not take it the wrong way, again.

Damn, didn't I say in previous post that was the last of it from me LOL
@Clouds4Days, Chelsea? Real champions? hehehehehehehe


----------



## Fogmachine

Hey guys, please don't fight because of Fog Machine. 
@Michael the Vapor, thanks for doing the review.
Hopefully you will enjoy the other flavours more
A review is someone's personal opinion, and that is how it should be. I would never pay anyone to do a review. 
The thing that most concerns me is that the bottles were leaking, so I just want to say that the problem has been rectified. 
@VapeLuvr83 I am really glad you love our juice so much, but its ok if not everyone does. Everyone has different tastes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Fogmachine said:


> Hey guys, please don't fight because of Fog Machine.
> @Michael the Vapor, thanks for doing the review.
> Hopefully you will enjoy the other flavours more
> A review is someone's personal opinion, and that is how it should be. I would never pay anyone to do a review.
> The thing that most concerns me is that the bottles were leaking, so I just want to say that the problem has been rectified.
> @VapeLuvr83 I am really glad you love our juice so much, but its ok if not everyone does. Everyone has different tastes.



Thanks for this @Fogmachine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

@VapeLuvr83 @Greyz would never attack anybody on this forum, he is a great asset to this forum and always there to help any and everyone. This whole situation has taken a nose dive for now real reason.

Everyone has their own opinion about things, every single member on this forum has huge heart and a passion for vaping. The people here have helped me in more ways than you can imagine.

I know you are still new here, get to know people here and you will see just how fantastic this community really is.

Lets move passed this and enjoy being part of this awesome place 

There is so much crap out there in our colourfull country, this place is and will always be the way we should treat our fellow people, kind honest and just plain awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## wiesbang

Oooooo the internetz iz seriaz buzznizz man!

Michael thanks for the honest review

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Anubis

Michael the Vapor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here is this weeks review. Today we are looking at Krypton from Noble E-juice. Hope you guys enjoy it!



Bro high wattages = major juice consumption. That's the only reason you will be going through juice at an exorbitant rate. PS couldn't taste the flavour at all when i tried it.


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

Latest review is live. Check it out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86

Your pronounciation of those words are better than mine,great review going to try this soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Thank you for the review @Michael the Vapor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

moolies86 said:


> Your pronounciation of those words are better than mine,great review going to try this soon



Haha thanks dude, I gave it my all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hey guys,

Today we are looking at Banana Bread from Brew Brothers. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hey fam, I know I've been very quiet these last couple of weeks. But things are back to normal. So in celebration of VapeCon coming up, I will be reviewing these beauties this week! The Kiff Juice Co. Range from Sir Vape / The Steam Masters, Rainbow Monster from Wiener Vape Co., and Frozen from Northern Craft Vapes! These are some amazing new releases!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## moolies86

Can't wait for this review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86

See what you've done @Silver now even the reviewers are creating suspense ahead of VapeCon lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi guys,

Today we are looking at the Kiff Juice Co. range from Steam Masters/Sir Vape. It's good to be back! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael the Vapor

moolies86 said:


> See what you've done @Silver now even the reviewers are creating suspense ahead of VapeCon lol



Lol the wait wasn't to bad was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

Michael the Vapor said:


> Lol the wait wasn't to bad was it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha nope it was much better than what we have been put through in the Vapecon specials and comp thread lol im really looking forward to hearing about ncv frozen haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hey guys,

Here is my review of Frozen from Northern Craft Vapes. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hey guys,

As promised, here is the review of Rainbow Monster from Wiener Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

So my first hardware will be up in a couple of hours, very nervous but excited.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Here we go! Let me know what you think! IJOY Limitless XL Tank review!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Here we go fam, Twisted Messes 24 unboxing & first impressions... check it out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Just a quick update regarding my channel. Review of MB2 from Vapour Chemistry will go live tomorrow!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Thanks for taking the time to make the hardware reviews. Great to have local testing of tanks and what we have readily available here. Any reviews for people who aren't aspiring orthodontists? 

Have a good week.


----------



## Schuller

Michael the Vapor said:


> Just a quick update regarding my channel. Review of MB2 from Vapour Chemistry will go live tomorrow!




@Michael the Vapor I watched your review, yes it's shorter BUT it seems like you too much in a hurry in that review, let's see how the next one goes


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Schuller said:


> @Michael the Vapor I watched your review, yes it's shorter BUT it seems like you too much in a hurry in that review, let's see how the next one goes



Thank you for the feedback buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi Fam, as promised here is my review of MB2 from Vapour Chemistry. Enjoy!!


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi fam,

Here is my review of The Strawberry Guy and The Pie Guy from @MarkDBN. Enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Michael the Vapor said:


> Hi fam,
> 
> Here is my review of The Strawberry Guy and The Pie Guy from @MarkDBN. Enjoy!!




Very good review Michael. I have been wondering about these juices. I like short and sweet reviews -- too the point. You nailed it, spot on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Waine said:


> Very good review Michael. I have been wondering about these juices. I like short and sweet reviews -- too the point. You nailed it, spot on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks buddy appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Today we are looking at the Smok OSUB Plus 80w TC Kit from Smok!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Awesome review! Does the mod do pass-through when charging? Looks like a great little backup mod to have


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi bud, sorry for the late reply. Yes it does! @foGGyrEader

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Review of the Eleaf iCare Kit is live!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

Do you buy all these juices/mods etc or are they sponsored by the vendors?


----------



## foGGyrEader

Schweet ... for R300 that's a great way to introduce smokers to vaping . My first MTL was the Electrostix Pro V, not a bad pen device for absolute beginners.


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Strontium said:


> Do you buy all these juices/mods etc or are they sponsored by the vendors?



Hey man, most of the juice Is sent to me for review from the vendor. The hardware I buy myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

foGGyrEader said:


> Schweet ... for R300 that's a great way to introduce smokers to vaping . My first MTL was the Electrostix Pro V, not a bad pen device for absolute beginners.



Def dude, well worth it!! I'm going to have to google that Electrostix haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Michael the Vapor said:


> Hi Fam, as promised here is my review of MB2 from Vapour Chemistry. Enjoy!!




Mb2 is a nice juice bud. But i dont know if its just me but it tastes basically exactly like sugar rush... What do you think bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Clouds4Days said:


> Mb2 is a nice juice bud. But i dont know if its just me but it tastes basically exactly like sugar rush... What do you think bud?



Hey dude, to be honest. Sugar rush is not for me, and I really got the blueberry that came through in MB2. In my honest opinion, they are very different. But that's the nice thing, everyone's taste differs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Michael the Vapor said:


> Hey dude, to be honest. Sugar rush is not for me, and I really got the blueberry that came through in MB2. In my honest opinion, they are very different. But that's the nice thing, everyone's taste differs!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah true that bud. Cause there have been juices that highly rated by vendors, peeps etc, but just not my cup of Tea.

Taste is very subjective but i do think its a good juice though cause i liked sugar rush so least i have local alternative now at a better price than buying a import.

I didnt taste any blueberry, my TM2 and I are gonna have a talk about this when i get home ...  thats why i think they taste so similar.
Have a good one bud and keep it up


----------



## Michael the Vapor

A huge thank you to @CoilART for sending me two of the new Mage GTA's for review! First hardware that I have been sent for review. Keep checking the channel for an unboxing video. I might even be giving one of these badboys away to one of my subscribers!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi fam,

Sorry for the long delay in reviews, but today we are looking at the CoilArt Mage GTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hey guys, my review of the Dark Vapor range from Umbrella Labs is live.


----------



## Michael the Vapor

So, after a time away from reviewing, and alot of people asking me to return. I'm back in 7 days time. Better quality, better content, and hopefully more hardware reviews but as always, keeping it proudly South African with local juice reviews. 

If you don't know me, check out my channel on youtube.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marek_710

Your quality is always on point  Glad to see you jumping back in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom. F

Michael the Vapor said:


> So, after a time away from reviewing, and alot of people asking me to return. I'm back in 7 days time. Better quality, better content, and hopefully more hardware reviews but as always, keeping it proudly South African with local juice reviews.
> 
> If you don't know me, check out my channel on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of interest, are you the actual vapor?


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Marek_710 said:


> Your quality is always on point  Glad to see you jumping back in



Thanks bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RivasCB

No offense but its about bloody time!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

RivasCB said:


> No offense but its about bloody time!!!



 I know, I know...but will give an explanation of where I've been 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Check it! I'm Excited!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Review of Glazers from Northern Craft Vapes and Nostalgia E-liquid will be going live at 7pm tonight. I'm so excited to be back, hope you guys are too!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Here it is, check out my review of Glazed from Northern Craft Vapes and Nostalgia E-liquid.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

bump


----------

